# A Few Questions for F-II users.



## 4Chan (Apr 7, 2010)

Hallo there.~

I'm curious about other people's experiences with the F-II.
Please take the time to fill out a quick survey.
(copy and paste format would be nice too )



1. What do you lubricate your F-II with.
-

2. How long have you had your F-II?
-

3. Have you experienced: "decay", "degrading", or "improvement"?
-

4. What colour(s) is your main F-II?
-

5. Any miscellaneous information about your cube?
-



I hope my own personal curiosity hasn't taken up too much forum space.
D: D:


----------



## Edward (Apr 7, 2010)

Your FII's are modded slightly


----------



## 4Chan (Apr 7, 2010)

Haha, I'm flattered that you watched my video/read my journal. xD xD


----------



## Thomas09 (Apr 7, 2010)

1. CRC 808 Silcone Spray.
2. About a month.
3. Not really. Probably just need cleaning.
4. Black.
5. No.


----------



## yeee707 (Apr 7, 2010)

1. What do you lubricate your F-II with.
CRC Silicone Spray, which works well. Which reminds me, I should relube it now...

2. How long have you had your F-II?
Almost a year now.

3. Have you experienced: "decay", "degrading", or "improvement"?
No, seems the same as when I first got it.

4. What colour(s) is your main F-II?
White, but I may get a black one.

5. Any miscellaneous information about your cube?
Very smooth, my main speedcube now. I think it beats the modded Alpha V.


----------



## Ashmnafa (Apr 7, 2010)

1. CRC
2. Maybe 4 months?
3. Nope, but it did improve when I lubed it this weekend. I was tentative about using CRC on it, because it was already really good.
4. Black
5. Not really. EDIT: I forgot, my F-II has very vivid colors, and the red and orange are easy to tell apart.

Does this have to do with you lubing your cube with shock oil and comparing?

Your Tumblr is entertaining to read oddly :/


----------



## 4Chan (Apr 7, 2010)

Thank you, thank you! xD xD
It's mostly just pointless rambling on and random thoughts.


(I didn't think F-II was out for a year yet. Wow)


----------



## rowehessler (Apr 7, 2010)

1. What do you lubricate your F-II with.
-shock oil

2. How long have you had your F-II?
-about 6 months

3. Have you experienced: "decay", "degrading", or "improvement"?
-when i first got it it overturned, but after lubing it with the shock oil it slowed down and was perfect. It's so broken in now that i can barely do 2h with it. 

4. What colour(s) is your main F-II?
-black

5. Any miscellaneous information about your cube?
-i find that i have to clean it out far more then any other cube i had, i think because everytime it pops the dust and stuff on the floor sticks to the oil, unlike it would with a dried silicone lubricant


----------



## SuperNerd (Apr 7, 2010)

1. What do you lubricate your F-II with.
-Jig-A-Loo. I might try shock oil though.

2. How long have you had your F-II?
-~3-4 months. Only started using it a lot recently though.

3. Have you experienced: "decay", "degrading", or "improvement"?
-Improvement definitely. I lubed it once, worked it in a few solves, then relubed, and it got pretty good 50 solves later.

4. What colour(s) is your main F-II?
-Colour(s)? Oh yeah. My F-II is green and pink...
Black.

5. Any miscellaneous information about your cube?
-It's too round for Cube4You stickers.


----------



## DavidWoner (Apr 7, 2010)

4Chan said:


> (I didn't think F-II was out for a year yet. Wow)



It hasn't.


----------



## Faz (Apr 7, 2010)

I want my old F2 back.

When I had it

1. CRC
2. Few months
3. Improvement
4. Black


----------



## 4Chan (Apr 7, 2010)

I thought so. d:

Was it October? November? that it came out on Cube4you?

EDIT: Thanks for the replies!~


----------



## yeee707 (Apr 7, 2010)

DavidWoner said:


> 4Chan said:
> 
> 
> > (I didn't think F-II was out for a year yet. Wow)
> ...



Lol sorry. Felt like it. Anyway, I used it at the Berkeley Winter comp in november last year, and I had it for some time before that sooo 8-9 months?
EDIT: now i feel like a moron. Berkeley winter was in january, so i did get it in november/december. epic fail.


----------



## DaBear (Apr 7, 2010)

Havent lubed it since i got it, came prelubed
close to 2 months
its gotten a bit looser over time, but just due to breaking in.
White
Stock from the box except for the cubesmith stickers(stock stickers blow) and its a quarter turn tighter


----------



## Cubenovice (Apr 7, 2010)

1. Nothing yet
2. ~3 weeks 
3. improvement after the first few uses
4. Black
5. 
still using it as it came out of the box (OKl, I did glue in all the edge and corner caps)
have yet to experience my first pop


----------



## thierce (Apr 7, 2010)

1. What do you lubricate your F-II with.
Original Lube is still fine 

2. How long have you had your F-II?
~2 months?

3. Have you experienced: "decay", "degrading", or "improvement"?
Improvement after ~3 weeks, still great till now  Heavy turning speed and very fluent feeling.

4. What colour(s) is your main F-II?
Black

5. Any miscellaneous information about your cube?
Very different to a few other F-IIs I held in hand... I dont know why


----------



## ni09ners (Apr 7, 2010)

1. What do you lubricate your F-II with.
-Cyclo Silicone spray

2. How long have you had your F-II?
-2months from now.

3. Have you experienced: "decay", "degrading", or "improvement"?
-improvement after 3weeks?

4. What colour(s) is your main F-II?
-black

5. Any miscellaneous information about your cube?
-


----------



## Sa967St (Apr 7, 2010)

1. What do you lubricate your F-II with.
jigaloo, then some lube that came my cfoping.com order

2. How long have you had your F-II?
4 months

3. Have you experienced: "decay", "degrading", or "improvement"?
decay

4. What colour(s) is your main F-II?
white

5. Any miscellaneous information about your cube?
it sucks now


----------



## HASH-CUBE (Apr 7, 2010)

1. What do you lubricate your F-II with.
Cyclo Silicone Spray

2. How long have you had your F-II?
1 or 2 months?

3. Have you experienced: "decay", "degrading", or "improvement"?
a little improvement when adjusting + lubing + breaking it in

4. What colour(s) is your main F-II?
White

5. Any miscellaneous information about your cube?
its a bit harder now to turn, although re-lubing helps


----------



## scotzbhoy (Apr 7, 2010)

1. What do you lubricate your F-II with.
- Halfords silicone. But tbh, you don't really need to lube it. Mine was pretty fast out of the box, as was most other people's who I've spoken to.

2. How long have you had your F-II?
- just over a week.

3. Have you experienced: "decay", "degrading", or "improvement"?
- It hasn't really changed that much.

4. What colour(s) is your main F-II?
- Black with traditional colour scheme.

5. Any miscellaneous information about your cube?
- If you drop it, edge, corner and centre caps go EVERYWHERE. I have now superglued my corner and edge caps in place.


----------



## robindeun (Apr 7, 2010)

1. What do you lubricate your F-II with.
-First you have to do like 100 solves and then lube with silicone (griffon HR 260)

2. How long have you had your F-II?
-like 5 months I had my first one, my second one (2/3 months) is better

3. Have you experienced: "decay", "degrading", or "improvement"?
-first break it in, then lube it

4. What colour(s) is your main F-II?
-green

5. Any miscellaneous information about your cube?
-glue the caps on (first take the corner/edge out, or else you will glue the cube , like mine did) , not the center caps, you stick some paper in it


----------



## Escher (Apr 7, 2010)

1. What do you lubricate your F-II with?
Depends, the lube that comes with Maru 2x2s just before competition rounds, and Tableau Dry Lube the rest of the time (because the Maru lube is so precious :3).

2. How long have you had your F-II?
Around 2 or 3 months.

3. Have you experienced: "decay", "degrading", or "improvement"?
Improvement for about a month, then a general decline since.

4. What colour(s) is your main F-II?
Black.

5. Any miscellaneous information about your cube?
Edouard Chambon worships it?


----------



## LewisJ (Apr 7, 2010)

1. Nothing
2. 3 months
3. Two orange stickers peeled (most likely from a good bit of non-cuber-friends usage), otherwise nothing
4. Black
5. My first and second avg12s with it both broke my PB


----------



## Kirjava (Apr 7, 2010)

1. What do you lubricate your F-II with.
idfk

2. How long have you had your F-II?
Since January

3. Have you experienced: "decay", "degrading", or "improvement"?
Slight decay, but cleaning it and relubing it makes it brand new

4. What colour(s) is your main F-II?
Black

5. Any miscellaneous information about your cube?
Cubesmith bright stickers, good cube for slicing.


----------



## ben1996123 (Apr 7, 2010)

Not sure if mine are F2's or F1's... I think theyre F1's but ill do the quiz anyway 

1. What do you lubricate your F1/2 with.
-Nothing

2. How long have you had your F1/2?
-Since January 23rd 2010

3. Have you experienced: "decay", "degrading", or "improvement"?
- Decay and degrading.

4. What colour(s) is your main F1/2?
- Pink  Used to be black but it rotted so much that it was stiffer than a storebought.

5. Any miscellaneous information about your cube?
- Theyre really good until they rot away.


----------



## eastamazonantidote (Apr 7, 2010)

1. What do you lubricate your FII with.
-Jig-a-Loo.

2. How long have you had your FII?
-It arrived on 18 January but I was out of the country. First used on 22 January.

3. Have you experienced: "decay", "degrading", or "improvement"?
-Degrading that is slowly turning to decay.

4. What colour(s) is your main FII?
-Black.

5. Any miscellaneous information about your cube?
-I don't like the feel anymore. At first it was decent, but as the cube got worse, so did the feel. I have switched to a modded C4Y or CII, depending on my mood.


----------



## koreancuber (Apr 7, 2010)

1. What do you lubricate your F2 with? I tried everything (Jig-a-loo, graphite, shock oil, CRC), but no lube is the best.
2. How long have you had your F2? around 2~3 months
3. Degrading? No
4. Color? Black
5. Miscellaneous information? I don't like it, so I traded it away. It feels cheap and bubbly (which I don't like).


----------



## masterofthebass (Apr 7, 2010)

1. What do you lubricate your F-II with?
- Silikon Oil

2. How long have you had your F-II?
- Before November

3. Have you experienced: "decay", "degrading", or "improvement"?
- Nothing too noticeable

4. What colour(s) is your main F-II?
- Black

5. Any miscellaneous information about your cube?
- I need stickers that fit it.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Apr 7, 2010)

1. I haven't yet.

2. A week or two?

3. No decay whatsoever.

4. Black.

5. Orange looks like yellow...


----------



## Cerberus (Apr 7, 2010)

1. What do you lubricate your F-II with.
- the oil from Aldi Nord in Germany, from Gyrolon.
I highly recommend putting some maru lube in the f2, it doesn't have a long time effect =( but it is totally awesome for an evening of cubing

2. How long have you had your F-II?
- about 2 or 3 months now

3. Have you experienced: "decay", "degrading", or "improvement"?
- nothing special, very little improvement, but that was just because of some more practise I think.

4. What colour(s) is your main F-II?
- black

5. Any miscellaneous information about your cube?
- no


----------



## martin8768 (Apr 8, 2010)

- i used jig a loo once after break in
-just over a month
- no change at all in performance, a few tension tweeks to find a sweetspot tho
-main FII is white, my second one is black, hardly use it.
-i hope my cubesmith 3x3x3 stickers just fit on these things, i keep my nails short so i've seen FII with 3x3 and 4x4 stickers, 4x4 to small.


----------



## Hammond (Apr 8, 2010)

1. What do you lubricate your F-II with.
Factory Team 10wt Shock Fluid

2. How long have you had your F-II?
A month.

3. Have you experienced: "decay", "degrading", or "improvement"?
None really, its stayed pretty consistent.

4. What colour(s) is your main F-II?
Black

5. Any miscellaneous information about your cube?
Out of the box the sides were very different tensions, some being very loose, others a bit too tight.


----------



## nlCuber22 (Apr 8, 2010)

1. What do you lubricate your F-II with.
Jig-A-Loo, however once I cleaned it out and sprayed it with Liquid Wrench Silicone Spray, worked it in, cleaned it out, and lubed it with Jig-A-Loo again, and it made it feel really good. I'm getting some 30wt shock oil for it soon.
-

2. How long have you had your F-II?
Since DC Open, so over 2 months.
-

3. Have you experienced: "decay", "degrading", or "improvement"?
Improvement.
-

4. What colour(s) is your main F-II?
Black.
-

5. Any miscellaneous information about your cube?
I really like it and it's my main. Chipped stickers look really cool on it. Glides really well, cuts corners at 45 degrees, never pops. Best cube imo.


----------



## maggot (Apr 8, 2010)

1. What do you lubricate your F-II with.
CRC after dishwash

2. How long have you had your F-II?
2 month

3. Have you experienced: "decay", "degrading", or "improvement"?
it is same. i use less than mod AV but i use when at work on break. i do maybe 50 solve/day on this. the edge cap fall out less than start. it was bad when first using. after CRC was very smooth. smoothest cube i ever use. 

4. What colour(s) is your main F-II?
Black

5. Any miscellaneous information about your cube?
i feel like this is a lot like a much improve GH. it faster, crispier, and have no annoying lockup (mostly M slice for me) i love the feel of it, i still main AV mod tho because i am used to feel. i like F2 feel better than AV though. my turn style dont work as well for F2, but time getting better on it if i use F2 for a long session. still time better AV mod. smooth f2 is great feel, but sometime overshoot (when scramble happen A LOT)


----------



## IamWEB (Apr 8, 2010)

1. CRC

2. Since October

3. No decay at all, it's fine! 

4. Black.

5. I cleaned it for the time last week and it was nice afterwards, then insane after lubing it for the first time (since it comes prelubed). I hasn't been in constant use since I got it, but if there was decay I think I would have noticed by now unless it tends to happen after longer than this.


----------



## Neo63 (Apr 8, 2010)

1. What do you lubricate your F-II with.
-Jig-a-loo

2. How long have you had your F-II?
-about 3 months

3. Have you experienced: "decay", "degrading", or "improvement"?
-hmm slightly worse than the new one but not significantly worse

4. What colour(s) is your main F-II?
-White

5. Any miscellaneous information about your cube?
-It's awesome out of the box but gets slightly less smooth after a while. Still very smooth and cuts corners great


----------



## Deleted member 2864 (Apr 8, 2010)

1. What do you lubricate your F-II with.
Puzzleproz lube

2. How long have you had your F-II?
Since mid March, so almost a month

3. Have you experienced: "decay", "degrading", or "improvement"?
Nothing really changed at this point. 'Lil bit less creamy after breaking in. I hope it doesn't decay or degrade anytime soon o.0

4. What colour(s) is your main F-II?
Black

5. Any miscellaneous information about your cube?
Nope


----------



## richardzhang (Apr 8, 2010)

1. What do you lubricate your F-II with.
-40wt shock oil

2. How long have you had your F-II?
-A few weeks

3. Have you experienced: "decay", "degrading", or "improvement"?
-It has improved a little by getting a bit for 'buttery'

4. What colour(s) is your main F-II?
-Black

5. Any miscellaneous information about your cube?
-Out of the box the red side was extremely stiff and the other sides were great and the stickers were on the cube really tight, when i was taking the stickers off sometime the cubie would come off with it.


----------



## Sherwood (Apr 8, 2010)

1. What do you lubricate your F-II with.
- Jig-A-Loo

2. How long have you had your F-II?
- A month

3. Have you experienced: "decay", "degrading", or "improvement"?
- A bit of improvement.

4. What colour(s) is your main F-II?
- Black

5. Any miscellaneous information about your cube?
- I do not really like it, the feel is just weird. I like my modded ALpha V better


----------



## Innocence (Apr 8, 2010)

What do you lubricate your F-II with?
-Crc 808 Silicone Spray.

2. How long have you had your F-II?
-About 3 months, just guessing.

3. Have you experienced: "decay", "degrading", or "improvement"?
-Improvement after breaking in, as expected. Very slight degrading over time, it's about at the "out of the box" level again now, which is still very good.

4. What colour(s) is your main F-II?
-Black

5. Any miscellaneous information about your cube?
-The caps very rarely come out unless I drop it from like 4 feet high or higher.
It is now only my co-main speedcube.


----------



## mmMarco17 (Apr 8, 2010)

1. What do you lubricate your F-II with.
- CRC heavy duty silicone

2. How long have you had your F-II?
- ~4 months

3. Have you experienced: "decay", "degrading", or "improvement"?
- During the one month of using it, improvement was apparent. Now, it's just too loose (even after tightening), overshoots, locks up. Not that great.

4. What colour(s) is your main F-II?
- Black with cubesmith bright set that is too big for the bubbly pieces.

5. Any miscellaneous information about your cube?
- It will never be as good as QQ's. His F-IIs are ridiculous amazing. Also, I need to be in the mood to use this cube. Otherwise it just makes me angry. A-V often trumps it for me.


----------



## Pietersmieters (Apr 8, 2010)

is FII the same as a "Ghosthand"?


----------



## 04mucklowd (Apr 8, 2010)

Pietersmieters said:


> is FII the same as a "Ghosthand"?



:fp


----------



## richardzhang (Apr 8, 2010)

04mucklowd said:


> Pietersmieters said:
> 
> 
> > is FII the same as a "Ghosthand"?
> ...


+1


----------



## aronpm (Apr 8, 2010)

Pietersmieters said:


> is FII the same as a "Ghosthand"?



No it's not. A good website to see more information about different types is Stefan Pochmann's http://speedcubes.net/


----------



## HowSuneIsNow (Apr 13, 2010)

1. I lube my FII with 10 wt shock oil. I have used CRC and jigaloo in the past. it's a totally different cube with CRC than it is with shock oil.
2. I got my first one maybe 6 months ago
3. after a bunch of use it gets better IMHO. other cubes with rounded corners like the F or CII degrade to the point of not being usefull. the FII seems to stay great after thousands of solves.
4. once you go black, you will continue to use black

new questions:
What replacement stickers work best?
has anyone worn their FII out yet? I use mine constantly and it's not getting worse. if yours is try cleaning it and relubing it.


one of the amazing things abotuy the FII is that it's great for a beginner as wel as an expert. low lock ups, low pops, fast cuts corners well. aso you can get it preassembled and lubed. I recommend this to people as a first cube.


----------



## ElderKingpin (Apr 13, 2010)

1. What do you lubricate your F-II with.
Silicone
-

2. How long have you had your F-II?
A little over a month or two, with excessive use.
-

3. Have you experienced: "decay", "degrading", or "improvement"?
No, it remains relatively the same, although my cube has gone through several major drops and the caps have all fallen out and a different person put them back so i had to drop it from heights at which the caps would come off, you would be better off just putting the caps on with clear nail polish

4. What colour(s) is your main F-II?
Black

5. Any miscellaneous information about your cube?
I havnt adjusted the tension, although F-II seems to gather cube dust faster then my older cubes.


The problem i have with the F-II, is that the rounded corners make stickers peel off, i wonder if i can buy F-II replacement stickers
-


----------



## 4Chan (Apr 13, 2010)

You will soon be able to.
Cubesmith is releasing new smaller 3x3 stickers soon.

According to their posts on facebook.


----------



## ElderKingpin (Apr 13, 2010)

4Chan said:


> You will soon be able to.
> Cubesmith is releasing new smaller 3x3 stickers soon.
> 
> According to their posts on facebook.



Quick off-topic, how long was it before you had to replace your 7x7 stickers


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (Apr 13, 2010)

1. It comes prelubed. I lubed it again with Lubrimatic Silicone Spray
2. 2.5 weeks
3. No
4. I replaced it with cubesmith fluorescents. The new stickers don't fit very well. Black plastic.
5. A really great cube. Cuts corners very well, and is very fast. Does not pop. Is my main speed cube. You might want to try glueing the external caps down.


----------



## wing92 (Apr 13, 2010)

1. What do you lubricate your F-II with.
Some weird goop my dad gave me when I asked for silicone. Whatever it is, it works nice. The writing is all worn off of it so I can't tell what it is.

2. How long have you had your F-II?
3 months and a week

3. Have you experienced: "decay", "degrading", or "improvement"?
not a bit

4. What color(s) is your main F-II?
black, standard color scheme

5. Any miscellaneous information about your cube?
Very light, very fast. Best cube I've played with. The caps on the outside were really annoying and kept falling out but I superglued most of them in so it's all good now. Also, I set a pb a5 the day after I got it.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Apr 13, 2010)

Since the thread is already here...What lube will make the type F-II faster, cuz honestly jig a loo just slowed my type F-II down is CRC gonna make it faster? Or have the same effect as jig a loo? And yes I do clean my cube regularly


----------



## richardzhang (Apr 13, 2010)

Rubiks560 said:


> Since the thread is already here...What lube will make the type F-II faster, cuz honestly jig a loo just slowed my type F-II down is CRC gonna make it faster? Or have the same effect as jig a loo? And yes I do clean my cube regularly


Shock oil


----------



## Rubiks560 (Apr 13, 2010)

richardzhang said:


> Rubiks560 said:
> 
> 
> > Since the thread is already here...What lube will make the type F-II faster, cuz honestly jig a loo just slowed my type F-II down is CRC gonna make it faster? Or have the same effect as jig a loo? And yes I do clean my cube regularly
> ...



Is that gonna make it faster? Cuz like Rowe, said he's was to fast till he put shock oil in it, and if so what shock oil should I use? Preferbly one that I can get at a store


----------



## richardzhang (Apr 13, 2010)

Rubiks560 said:


> richardzhang said:
> 
> 
> > Rubiks560 said:
> ...


If you want it to be faster the lower the wt. the better i put 40wt in and my cube feels really buttery.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Apr 13, 2010)

Okay cool thanks!


----------



## zachtastic (Apr 17, 2010)

1. What do you lubricate your F-II with.
ace hardware brand silicone spray (it sucks)

2. How long have you had your F-II?
a little over a month

3. Have you experienced: "decay", "degrading", or "improvement"?
I wouldn't go so far as to say degradation, but it locks up a bit.

4. What colour(s) is your main F-II?
white

5. Any miscellaneous information about your cube?
I glued all the edge/corner caps on.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (May 12, 2010)

1. What do you lubricate your F-II with.
-CRC Heavy Duty Silicone. Disassemble it and sprayed it.

2. How long have you had your F-II?
-4 days. Already beast.

3. Have you experienced: "decay", "degrading", or "improvement"?
-Improvement on times and quality after lubing.

4. What colour(s) is your main F-II?
-Black. No, I'm not a racist.

5. Any miscellaneous information about your cube?
-The caps are a nightmare when they come off. They seem to pop off easily. But it's not too bad when speedsolving. The red and orange sides are like the Ghosthand I: TOO. SIMILAR.


----------



## youthedog4 (May 12, 2010)

1. What do you lubricate your F-II with.
Jig-A-Loo

2. How long have you had your F-II?
2 weeks

3. Have you experienced: "decay", "degrading", or "improvement"?
Breaking in nicely.

4. What colour(s) is your main F-II?
Black

5. Any miscellaneous information about your cube?
Edge caps come off too easy but it rarely pops.


----------



## Reptile (May 12, 2010)

1. What do you lubricate your F-II with.
Unlubed

2. How long have you had your F-II?
Early March

3. Have you experienced: "decay", "degrading", or "improvement"?
Slight improvement

4. What colour(s) is your main F-II?
White

5. Any miscellaneous information about your cube?
Got my FII the same time I got a CII and I liked the C more so gave FII to GF to look after as an alternative to her storeboughts. Sometimes use it and thinking of giving her the C to look after instead =D. Red/Orange look very similar on the white but I gave her some of the free darker stickers I got with C4Y order and it's much better now. Fantastic unlubed but I want to try putting some silicone in it but one of GFs storeboughts went bad after being siliconed (had 6 or so that reacted fine to it before then) and now she is anti (cube) lube. Edge caps do come off a lot but blutac fixed that a little


----------



## Elliot (May 12, 2010)

*1. What do you lubricate your F-II with?*
30wt Shock Oil

*2. How long have you had your F-II?*
First one ~ 10 months
New one ~ 2 months.

*3. Have you experienced: "decay", "degrading", or "improvement"?*
My first F-II is significantly worse than my second one. But, I think the reason behind this is not just use. I tried many different lubes on my F-II. I believe that a few of these lubes damaged the cube slightly.

My new F-II is amazing, and has only gotten better 

*4. What colour(s) is your main F-II?*
Black

*5. Any miscellaneous information about your cube?*
Cubesmith bright with light blue ftw


----------



## Tyjet66 (May 12, 2010)

1. What do you lubricate your F-II with.
-CRC Heavy Duty Silicone. Force a lock-up and spray it in.

2. How long have you had your F-II?
-Few months.

3. Have you experienced: "decay", "degrading", or "improvement"?
-The plastic is very very slowly decaying, yet I'm experiencing improvement with it over time.

4. What colour(s) is your main F-II?
-White. Normal color scheme.

5. Any miscellaneous information about your cube?
-Caps suck so badly, I suggest gluing them in. I love this cube, I highly suggest buying an F-II.


----------



## jms_gears1 (May 12, 2010)

1. What do you lubricate your F-II with.
-CRC Heavy Duty Silicone. take out a piece spray, flip it over take out opposite piece spray, then do some solves

2. How long have you had your F-II?
-Few months.

3. Have you experienced: "decay", "degrading", or "improvement"?
- amazing

4. What colour(s) is your main F-II?
-White. 

5. Any miscellaneous information about your cube?
- Once I tensioned it right, and lubed it, its the best cube i have ever had


----------



## TheMachanga (May 12, 2010)

1. What do you lubricate your F-II with?
It came assembled and lubed. 

2. How long have you had your F-II?
4 days.

3. Have you experienced: "decay", "degrading", or "improvement"?
Not much. 

4. What colour(s) is your main F-II?
Black

5. Any miscellaneous information about your cube?
It is silky smooth and very fast. I often over turn sometimes, but not by much. So far no pops. I still switch from AV to f-II for my main cube.


----------



## FatBoyXPC (May 12, 2010)

1. What do you lubricate your F-II with?
It came assembled and lubed. 

2. How long have you had your F-II?
3 days. Since may 8th.

3. Have you experienced: "decay", "degrading", or "improvement"?
Not enough time to tell 

4. What colour(s) is your main F-II?
Black

5. Any miscellaneous information about your cube?
This is clearly the best cube I've owned. Back when I had my A/B hybrid, I thought it was quick. Unfortunately when I CRC'd it, it was too fast for me for awhile. I put my A and B cubes back to their original cores, and the B sucked so bad (but it was the only one that had all its stickers). It got real slow. I don't think I broke 25s more than 5 times the month or two I tried using it. My FII has let me break my PB 5 or 6 times now, in just a few days. I nearly got a 15 second solve today. My PB was 19.91, got it during practice at a comp, now it's 18.49, and a near 15second one. If my F2L was better I'd be sub20 in no time. My FII allows me to do my LL in 8 seconds or less everytime, I'm so not used to it. I haven't had any pops yet, and the only lockups I get are due to my nervousness.


----------



## 4Chan (May 12, 2010)

I had no idea this thread would live this long. (x


----------



## oprah62 (May 12, 2010)

1. crc and jigaloo
2. 2 months
3. no its stable
4. black
5. its beast


----------



## jackdexter75 (May 12, 2010)

1. Got it from popbuying. (idk if it's lubed?) None that I did myself.
2. I've had it one month
3. Not at all, just keeps getting better.
4. White
5. Stickers peel faster than other cubes. But, not all that much. 
Rating 9/10 (No cube is perfect. ;] )


----------



## splinteh (May 12, 2010)

1. Haven't lubed it since it came out of the box. Going to lube with Jig-a-Loo
2.2-3 months
3. Cleaned the gunk out of the cube and it became as good as out of the box
4. Black
5. What stickers should I put on?


----------

